# Turkey Chase = bad toenail



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

Foxie sniffed out a turkey Saturday, and chased it for what seems like miles. I think during this chase she snapped her front paw outside nail. Its not bleeding but is down to the nerve and half of the outside is gone. She has been limping on it and when she stands she will raise it. Anyone have any idea on how long her pain will last? Again, no bleeding and no infection as what i can see, pretty clean break. Poor Foxie, but atleast she found that turkey!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian did the same a few months back.
We were out for a walk in the hills and it was very icy out. He must have cracked it on the ice or a rock.
Anyhow, he had broken the nail off and exposed his quick.
I was told by many people that all we could do was monitor it. Make sure it was clean, we used some hydrogen peroxide every few days. When it was very cold out we put a boot on his paw to cover the quick since our sidewalks around here get covered in salt for the ice.
Oh and the worst part was, no running until the nail started growing back. I think he didn't run for close to a month . 
It's been about two months now and the nail is just starting to grow back to the point where it is covering the quick.

Good luck.


----------

